# It's a Lion... It's a Tiger... It's both!



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Wanted to draw both a tiger and lion ... so... why not combine :wink: hahaha 
what do you guys think?


----------



## onestrokeartist (Mar 31, 2018)

It's a liger! Actually it is quite beautiful.


----------



## Fulcrum (Jun 18, 2018)

Very unique, I love the shading and the textures you used to make it really pop out.


----------



## ennuisketch (Feb 21, 2019)

Awesome work. I love the texture and details of the fur.


----------



## erik (May 19, 2019)

Welledha,

I am sorry to be a pain....something seems to be missing on the lower right... some white fur? Or may be a white signature there would help with the balance. But your white whiskers show a mastery in your hand.

erikcheung.ca


----------

